#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Asterisks surrounding text make it bold

## XOR LX

Hi,

Just noticed that placing an asterisk before and after text in an Outlook message will embolden it. Pressing Back Space once or Undoing will remove the Bold feature (though the asterisks will remain).

I have searched around online and cannot find any documentation of this. Does anyone know of any other similar features? 

Regards

----------


## Andy Pope

It's an Autoformat as you type feature,

*bold*
_italic_

See File > Options > Mail > Spelling and Autocorrect > Proofing > Autocorrect Options > Auto format as you type >

----------


## XOR LX

Fantastic. Thanks, Andy.

----------

